# Light died, model discontinued, and need replacement suggestions



## dubharmonic (Oct 31, 2009)

The 50 gallon aquarium had 2 36" Triple Tube Strip-Lights, and one of them has stopped turning on. The model has apparently been discontinued by the manufacturer. (they now only make a 48" model) http://www.aqueonproducts.com/products/triple-tube-striplights.htm

What is my best option for replacing the broken light? The glass cover needs to stay on, otherwise the dry air in the winter will evaporate too much water. I'd appreciate any suggestions.


----------



## HeyPK (Jan 23, 2004)

You should be able to get at the burned out bulb, find a replacement, install the replacement and then put the whole thing back together. The manufacturer may have stopped making the unit, but they are still selling the 36 inch bulbs. See 
http://www.aqueonproducts.com/products/fluorescent-lamps-and-starters.htm


----------



## dubharmonic (Oct 31, 2009)

The bulbs are fine, it's the strip light that's broken...


----------



## HeyPK (Jan 23, 2004)

Did it change all at once from all the bulbs going on to none of them going on?


----------



## dubharmonic (Oct 31, 2009)

Yes, they all stopped at once.


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist (Mar 7, 2008)

Hi dubharmonic,

Sounds like either the plug, a switch, or the ballast. Any or all of which can be replaced.


----------



## dubharmonic (Oct 31, 2009)

What kind of repair shop should I take it to? An electrician?


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist (Mar 7, 2008)

Hi dubharmonic,

If it were mine, I would probably fix it myself. If you are not familiar with repair of electrical equipment hopefully you have a friend that can do basic electrical troubleshooting and can trace a circuit. If you don't know someone, you might ask your LFS if they have someone they recommend. It is probably not economical to take it to a Electronics Shop for repair, the bill could easily be more than an new fixture.


----------



## HeyPK (Jan 23, 2004)

Ballasts can be obtained at places like Home Depot, and it is easy to replace them.


----------



## killacross (Apr 29, 2010)

^^its cheaper to use the internet to replace a ballast, my HD and Lowes dont sell electronic ballasts...only the cheap magnetic ones

read up on it...read twice as much info as you think you will need...

repairs on a fixture are INCREDIBLY easy...open it up...look at the ballast model...order a new one ~$15-30 (good, reliable electronic ballast)

put it all back together and voila


----------



## TAB (Feb 7, 2009)

your local electrical supply will most likly be the cheapest place to get a exact replacment for your ballest. Don't forget to check the end caps.


----------



## Brilliant (Jun 25, 2006)

dubharmonic said:


> The 50 gallon aquarium had 2 36" Triple Tube Strip-Lights, and one of them has stopped turning on. The model has apparently been discontinued by the manufacturer. (they now only make a 48" model) http://www.aqueonproducts.com/products/triple-tube-striplights.htm
> 
> What is my best option for replacing the broken light? The glass cover needs to stay on, otherwise the dry air in the winter will evaporate too much water. I'd appreciate any suggestions.


Hello,

If you are not looking to fix the old fixture I would purchase this aqualight t5 or maybe the Hagen Glo t5.

I use the aqualight t5s myself but your local store might have the Hagen Glo t5s. The aqualights fit nicely in the little window on the aquarium top. They are much slimmer than original light and look different on top of the tank.


----------

